# استفسار عن تعدين ومناجم بالجبس وصناعة الجبس Gypsum Powder وGypsum Boards



## mtm_2050 (26 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اود ان اسأل الاخوه المهندسين عن هل احد عنده معلومات عن تعدين واستخراج خام الجبس و صناعة الجبس البودرة Gypsum Powder و الجبس الألواح Gypsum Boards وخصوصا نظام التسخين غير المباشر لانتاج الجبس البودرة وانظمة انتاج جبس الالواح :63:

ولكم جزيل الشكر اخوتى المهندسين الافاضل :14:


----------

